# Seated Calf Raises without that machine



## Spud (May 3, 2006)

Is there any way of doing them without using the machine? My gym only has a standing calf raise machine.

I tried sitting on a bench and then adding plates over my knees. I got to 2 plates before it became too awkward and difficult to add more plates without causing the first two to fall off.


----------



## CowPimp (May 3, 2006)

Spud said:
			
		

> Is there any way of doing them without using the machine? My gym only has a standing calf raise machine.
> 
> I tried sitting on a bench and then adding plates over my knees. I got to 2 plates before it became too awkward and difficult to add more plates without causing the first two to fall off.



Use a smith machine and put a towel on your legs or something.  Do them one leg at a time so you can't use as much weight.  You could also just skip the exercise; it probably isn't going to do much for you.


----------



## Favre (May 3, 2006)

Spud said:
			
		

> Is there any way of doing them without using the machine? My gym only has a standing calf raise machine.
> 
> I tried sitting on a bench and then adding plates over my knees. I got to 2 plates before it became too awkward and difficult to add more plates without causing the first two to fall off.



You could also try holding a big ass dumbell over your knee (folded towel in between) and do them one leg at a time.

Is it worth it? Probably not but it doesn't hurt to experiment.


----------



## Spud (May 3, 2006)

I'll try the dumbell over one knee approach. I have pretty strong calves and the largest weight they have at the gym is 80lbs, so I don't think it's gonna cut it.


----------



## assassin (May 3, 2006)

u could only use free weights with calf raises even in standing position,,,actually seated calf raises are not that essential u could forget about it....


----------



## AKIRA (May 4, 2006)

Spud said:
			
		

> I'll try the dumbell over one knee approach. I have pretty strong calves and the largest weight they have at the gym is 80lbs, so I don't think it's gonna cut it.



Ive done the dumbells on the knees approach.  First off, if all you have is 80lbs then youre gonna be bored, plus if your calves are strong then youre really gonna be bored.

I put 120lb dumbells on my knees before and tried this.  Didnt do shit.  Its one of those movements that arent effective.  Sure, you can think about the weight being put on a seated calf and say its lighter than "120lbs," but I think the biggest difference is the fact that the weight on a seated calf is farther away from your center of gravity rather than a dumbell directly over you calf.


----------



## Spud (May 4, 2006)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> Ive done the dumbells on the knees approach.  First off, if all you have is 80lbs then youre gonna be bored, plus if your calves are strong then youre really gonna be bored.
> 
> I put 120lb dumbells on my knees before and tried this.  Didnt do shit.  Its one of those movements that arent effective.  Sure, you can think about the weight being put on a seated calf and say its lighter than "120lbs," but I think the biggest difference is the fact that the weight on a seated calf is farther away from your center of gravity rather than a dumbell directly over you calf.



I don't think it has anything to do with your centre of gravity, as it is not the centre of gravity contracting. The weight remains overtop of your calves either way.

I think it's the lack of bodyweight that makes it so much easier. With standing calf raises, there is always bodyweight in addition to whatever the machine is set at. I typically use 355lbs, so with body weight included, that would be 500lbs+.

It just isn't possible to have that much weight solely with plates resting on the knee.


----------



## CowPimp (May 4, 2006)

Spud said:
			
		

> I don't think it has anything to do with your centre of gravity, as it is not the centre of gravity contracting. The weight remains overtop of your calves either way.
> 
> I think it's the lack of bodyweight that makes it so much easier. With standing calf raises, there is always bodyweight in addition to whatever the machine is set at. I typically use 355lbs, so with body weight included, that would be 500lbs+.
> 
> It just isn't possible to have that much weight solely with plates resting on the knee.



Akira is right.  It's because there is a greater amount of torque you are fighting due to the longer lever arm distance.  Gravity always pushes directly down.  So, the force vector is sitting a good bit horizontally away from your ankle joint.  Just because the pad makes contact at your knees doesn't change the vector through which gravity acts.  

Actually, the distance from the axis of rotation (Lever arm distance) is equally as important as the weight.  If you double the lever arm distance, then it is the same as doubling the resistance without changing the lever arm distance.

You are thinking in straight lines.  The body doesn't move that way.  Joints move in circular arcs, so the laws regarding torque still apply.


----------



## assassin (May 4, 2006)

for both reasons , i guess , the center of gravity , and also lack of body weight,, also seated calf raises is not a natural motion u do usually so it's not gonna have a big effect , same reason for not using some machines (they could only be used for shaping)


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (May 5, 2006)

are you trying to get away from any machine or just the calf specific ones? what about doing them on a leg press?


----------



## AKIRA (May 5, 2006)

The13ig13adWolf said:
			
		

> are you trying to get away from any machine or just the calf specific ones? what about doing them on a leg press?



BINGO is her name.


----------



## Spud (May 6, 2006)

The13ig13adWolf said:
			
		

> are you trying to get away from any machine or just the calf specific ones? what about doing them on a leg press?



My quads tire out from holding my legs in a bent position.


----------



## assassin (May 6, 2006)

Spud said:
			
		

> My quads tire out from holding my legs in a bent position.





Run


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (May 6, 2006)

my only other suggestion is doing them one leg at a time with DBs. if they're too heavy to hang on to, get some straps.


----------



## assassin (May 6, 2006)

i had the same problem after two weeks of running i increased my weights and i have now problem in any leg movement


----------

